# Need a new surf set up



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am ready to buy another surf set up to replace my little bass rod. Although it is fun to catch fish on, it doesn't not cast very well. I'm looking for a 8-10' rod that can sling some lead along with a suitable reel. If anyone has a set up that they no longer use or would like to sell. Hit me up.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

if you want to go big, I have a two piece shakespeare alpha 10' medium action rod, basic, cheap, no reel. yours for a six pack of good beer.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

How big you talkin? Is it a really fat rod?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an 11' St Croix rod with penn 950ssm for sale http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/11-st-croix-avid-penn-950ssm-combo-114830/


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

That's a nice rod/reel just a little outta my price range


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

walmart in midway has 13 ft shore master with a diawa 100 dl reel for $50 i bought one and love it.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

revolving spool or sspinning ?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Spinning reel


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

its a spinning reel made for salt water i love mine


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

walmart in mid way is the only place i have seen them


----------

